# Parlantes del computador



## ajcarom (Nov 24, 2006)

Disculpen si la pregunta es muy tonta para los expertos pero quiero saber porque los parlantes de un PC se conectan a la red de 120 V mientras que los demas solamente a la salida del sonido?
Si quiero usar un amplificador de sonido que cuidado debo tener con esa conexion?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola ajcarom:

Discúlpame tu, pero ninguna pregunta es tonta mi amigo   

Con "Los demás" me supongo que te refieres a las bocinas de los estéreos o modulares de audio.

La razón es porque la PC no cuenta con un amplificador de potencia en la tarjeta de audio, sólo tiene un pequeño pre-amplificador, si tu conectas unos audífonos en la salida de la PC puedes escucharlos con un volumen considerable, pero esa potencia no sirve para unas bocinas más grandes, por lo que necesitas un amplificador externo que viene integrado con el juego de bocinas para PC.

La gran mayoría de equipos de audio, ya cuentan con un amplificador de potencia integrado, y toman su alimentación de la misma fuente del equipo, por eso sólo necesitas conectar las bocinas.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

